# Waiting times for private clinics?



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a quick post, but it's suddenly dawned on me that I may be completely wrong about assuming that if I pay for private IUI I will be seen pretty quickly! I was hoping to start treatment in September/October (trying to time it right with work as my new contract should be starting before then and I want to make sure I'm entitled to full mat pay from them!) so I'm quite shocked to think that maybe I'm completely wrong and once I go for a consultation I'll be on a waiting list for a couple of years, or is that just for NHS/people requiring DE?

I'm going to the open evening at CRGW in a couple of weeks but then tonight I read something which made me realise that I may have to go on a waiting list?! My other options are in Barcelona where I spend a fair amount of time, and I have already spoken to the clinic staff there who have no wait.

Could someone clear this up for me before I lose sleep over it? Help!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

You could email crgw and ask them as I believe they have access to sperm so shouldn't be a long wait like on the nhs.

Believe me they won't mind answering an email from you, they are so very helpful


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi pollita we're having IUI this month and we could begin as soon as I had my HSG and AF arrived so its taken two months for us to actually begin treatement.

Have you had a HSG? If so you could start as soon as you like.
If you are using donor sperm there might be a bit of a longer wait but I do know that they use two different places for sperm so I wouldn't have thought it would take very long.

Good luck like kara said I would send them an email, they always get back to me the same day and sometimes that is even on the weekend! x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh that's a bit of a relief, thank you both! I am going to their open evening in a couple of weeks so I'll be asking lots of questions then but I didn't want them to turn around and say that I would be waiting something like 18months for treatment!

I wouldn't be able to start treatment before September anyway (my new contract at work will start somewhere from May-July and I need to have 1 years service before starting mat leave for a year's paid leave with them) so I will be starting treatment 3 or 4 months after the contract starts. Complicated but I've put as much thought and planning into this over the years!

Hoping to check out CRGW and maybe LWC, and maybe even IM in Barcelona when I'm there next to help make my choice.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck pollita I hope all goes well with whatever you decide x


----------

